# Cci insurance



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey all, does anyone have a normal number for cci? I'm waiting for a call back and don't fancy the 0845 charge again


----------



## Grant Hay (Mar 10, 2012)

0115 941 5255

Try this

Cheers


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

They're based in Milton Keynes now as the Nottingham office was closed a few months ago. A DDI for one of the peeps that can help you is 01908 258509 - Martin Lam is his name. 

Jo


----------



## Wassy (Nov 10, 2011)

Martin Lam no longer works at CCI there is no one left from the Nottingham Office at Milton Keynes


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor guy, the commute must have finished him off. Sorry to hear that.


----------

